# "60 Days In"



## MikeK

Has anyone else here watched this disgustingly real reality series?


----------



## Gracie

I am. The cop lady is going to get in a shitload of trouble if she doesn't mellow out and act like a prisoner. Ali's daughter looks NOTHING like her sister or her dad and seems pretty shy. Zack is cool, but I wonder how long he can keep his cool in there? The dweeb that played sick instead of going out in general population was a chickenshit and I am glad he is gone. The blonde mom..I hope she gets her ass kicked all over the place. Seeing a foot stomp a flag in that crayon art is bullshit. That bitch is a drama queen to the max and I loathe her. The black kid is going to wind up turning bad being in there. He is being tempted and taking the bait.


----------



## MikeK

Gracie said:


> I am. The cop lady is going to get in a shitload of trouble if she doesn't mellow out and act like a prisoner. Ali's daughter looks NOTHING like her sister or her dad and seems pretty shy. Zack is cool, but I wonder how long he can keep his cool in there? The dweeb that played sick instead of going out in general population was a chickenshit and I am glad he is gone. The blonde mom..I hope she gets her ass kicked all over the place. Seeing a foot stomp a flag in that crayon art is bullshit. That bitch is a drama queen to the max and I loathe her. The black kid is going to wind up turning bad being in there. He is being tempted and taking the bait.


Tami, the lesbian cop, seems to have considerable psychological issues.  One can only wonder how this experience will affect her attitude on the job, presuming she survives sixty days locked up with the criminal element.  Will she become more sympathetic toward some types of offender, or will she develop a more that ordinary indifference toward them? 

Ali's daughter seems able to fit right in and I expect she will relate very well to most of the inmates.  She appears to be the most level-headed of the entire group of impostors.

By the "blond mom," I presume you're talking about Barbara, the mousy little bimbo.  She is totally self-absorbed and I expect her to develop a closeness to one of the inmates and expose the undercover operation.  I can't blame you for loathing her and I'm not at all surprised that her husband seems annoyed by her phone calls.  He's probably glad to be rid of her for two months.

I don't know what you mean by, _"Seeing a foot stomp a flag in that crayon art is bullshit."_  Could be I've missed an episode.  (I don't recall what nights it's on.)

By the "Black kid," do you mean Isaiah?  He is an extremely repressed personality.  Have you noticed he cannot converse without having his hand moving close to his mouth, diverting attention from what he is saying?

Zack strikes me as a rather contemptible individual.  His committed purpose there is to find out which of those inmates is bringing drugs in and to inform on him.  To achieve this he is doing his best to cultivate trust and friendship.  Interestingly his ambition is to become a DEA cop, which is as low as it goes in the police profession.  Narcs and vice cops are the scumbags of law-enforcement and Zack will fit right in.

Robert is lucky to have been placed in segregation because it appears he was on the verge of a serious ass-kicking.  It would be best for him to drop out because he is incapable of behaving appropriately in that environment.

Isn't it amazing that the sissified "dweeb" who was beat up and has dropped out had aspired to be a correction officer?  That's like someone who is afraid of heights wanting to be an ironworker.

All in all, with the exception of Ali's daughter, that entire group consists of exotic oddballs.  I'd be interested in knowing how they were selected.


----------



## radicalred

I watch it too.  Robert the "school teacher" was fake from the jump. He treated the whole thing like a joke and, honestly, I was surprised that they didn't dismiss him during the training when he was asking about how big the TV screens were, etc. He was never in it for anything other than getting his mentally unstable self on TV.  I hope whatever school district he works for pays close attention.  Tami is pretty unstable herself for having a job as a police officer.  I could totally see her using her taser for kicks and beating up old ladies who don't properly use the crosswalk!  I hope her employer is also watching closely.  Barbra just needs a good old fashioned ass kicking. Whiny little bitch.  She's such a pot stirrer and gets all worked up over absolutely nothing.  I bet her husband was glad to have her out of his hair for the 90 days she was in.  Zac is doing fine; being in the Marines taught him a lot about keeping himself in line.  I hope Isaiah straightens himself out, but I'm afraid he's going to end up in jail for real sometime in the future.  Ali's daughter is cool.  

I wonder if they're going to get everyone together after they're released so they can see who was part of the program.  That would make Tami and her little housebitch Barbra drop their teeth.


----------



## radicalred

MikeK said:


> He's probably glad to be rid of her for two months.



I just basically said the same thing.  That twit is so immature and whiny!


----------



## Gracie

MikeK said:


> By the "blond mom," I presume you're talking about Barbara, the mousy little bimbo. She is totally self-absorbed and I expect her to develop a closeness to one of the inmates and expose the undercover operation. I can't blame you for loathing her and I'm not at all surprised that her husband seems annoyed by her phone calls. He's probably glad to be rid of her for two months.
> 
> I don't know what you mean by, _"Seeing a foot stomp a flag in that crayon art is bullshit."_ Could be I've missed an episode. (I don't recall what nights it's on.)
> 
> By the "Black kid," do you mean Isaiah? He is an extremely repressed personality. Have you noticed he cannot converse without having his hand moving close to his mouth, diverting attention from what he is saying?
> 
> Zack strikes me as a rather contemptible individual. His committed purpose there is to find out which of those inmates is bringing drugs in and to inform on him. To achieve this he is doing his best to cultivate trust and friendship. Interestingly his ambition is to become a DEA cop, which is as low as it goes in the police profession. Narcs and vice cops are the scumbags of law-enforcement and Zack will fit right in.
> 
> Robert is lucky to have been placed in segregation because it appears he was on the verge of a serious ass-kicking. It would be best for him to drop out because he is incapable of behaving appropriately in that environment.
> 
> Isn't it amazing that the sissified "dweeb" who was beat up and has dropped out had aspired to be a correction officer? That's like someone who is afraid of heights wanting to be an ironworker.


Robert the dweeb HAS dropped out. He's gone.
Maryum drew a pic, which she does for the girls to keep her mind occupied, and Mousey Bitch decided it was a black foot stomping on the USA flag. This is not the case, but she is a drama queen bitch so of course she saw what she wanted to see. And yes, I agree with you that her husband is probably glad she is gone for 2 months. personally, I don't see this marriage lasting..especially after how she is seen in this show.

Maryum seems ok, and I like her, but she is not my fav. Zack is. I hope he can keep his shit together as he has been.
Isaiah is getting in over his head. He will turn bad if he stays in there. I hope he drops out. This shit is not good for him.
I hope Mouse Mom fucks up and winds up spending REAL time, lol.


----------



## Gracie

Pretty sure Tami's days as a police officer will be shortened after this. She has too short of a fuse and does NOT have good judgement. Mousey Drama Queen is yet again stirring with her spoon over something Maryum said. She said "short yellow bus" so the girls picking on the tard would stop and the tard (Jessica) already stated she was mentally slow in front of Mouse...so whats the big deal? Personally, I think Mouse is a racist drama queen.And Tami is a bully and a follower that does not use common sense. There are ALWAYS two sides to every story. Tami is a suck assed police officer, that much is clear.

Glad to see Isaiah has hooked up with zac!


----------



## MikeK

Gracie said:


> Pretty sure Tami's days as a police officer will be shortened after this. She has too short of a fuse and does NOT have good judgement.


Being a police officer has the effect of subliminally separating one from the social mainstream by imparting a subliminal _us_ and _them_ disposition.  Tami is suddenly _not a cop_ and having to confront the circumstances of that new reality has short-circuited what was her conditioned police mentality.  She suddenly is without the protective sense of _authority_ that comes with a badge and she doesn't know what to do.

What we are seeing in Tami's bizarre behavior is the effect of profound emotional shock.  She simply cannot deal with feeling _ordinary_ and she's reacting with suppressed infantile rage.

[...]


----------



## MikeK

Has anyone noticed the almost constant expression of unmistakable repressed anger on the face of the supervisory correction officer?  He seems bitterly opposed to the charade he's been placed in charge of.  He obviously was extremely frustrated when Robert, who is not a real inmate, placed the towel over the camera.  Because he had to deal with the fact that Robert was in a position to tell him to go screw himself if he chose to.  

The effect of this undercover operation is turning his world upside-down.


----------



## Gracie

Tami has already blown her cover.

Really suck assed police officer. And I wish she would quit hunching down.


----------



## Gracie

That interview with Robert made me want to reach thru the screen and punch his face in.


----------



## MikeK

Gracie said:


> That interview with Robert made me want to reach thru the screen and punch his face in.


He does have a rather annoying personality.

My impression of Robert is he led a spoiled, sheltered, suburban childhood and adolescence, he bullshitted his way through high-school, then bullshitted his way through an Ed. curriculum, he bullshits his students as a teacher, and now he thinks he can bullshit his way through this charade.  He was a fish out of water in that environment and I doubt he knows how close he came to being seriously hurt.


----------



## Gracie

Silver tongued mentally ill guy is what he is. And a liar to boot. He ain't no teacher. No way he is.


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know, I caught this on about the second episode, and decided to go back and check out all the other ones as well.  It's one of the shows I watch on the On Demand when the weekend hits. 

Yeah.............Robert knew he was getting in over his head, and that's why he put the towel over the camera, trying to get in with the other inmates, but it backfired when he got put into solitary.  And, I found it really interesting that he didn't get sick until the day he was to go back into general population. 

And yeah..............that Marine has the right idea, just treat it like a deployment, and he'll get through okay.  I remember when I got locked up (long story), and after the first day, it felt a lot like going on deployment, so that is how I looked at it while I was in, and I got through it okay. 

However...............one flaw that I see with this show, is that the sheriff wants them to find out who has the drugs, but if any of them are caught with drugs, they will be given even more time due to the fact that there is no safety net for the inmates. 

Personally?  I wouldn't participate in a program like that, because how are you going to get the inmates to trust you with drugs if you don't do them yourself? 

Got news for you, they won't.  If they feel like you're a snitch, they will put you down quickly, or ostracize you.


----------



## MikeK

ABikerSailor said:


> [...]
> And yeah..............that Marine has the right idea, just treat it like a deployment, and he'll get through okay.  I remember when I got locked up (long story), and after the first day, it felt a lot like going on deployment, so that is how I looked at it while I was in, and I got through it okay.
> 
> [...]


I think that guy Zack is a scumbag.

It's not like he is participating in an undercover assignment to find some dangerous criminal(s) who harm others.  Who cares if some inmates manage to get high?  Who is hurt by it?  This redundant venture to find out how they might be obtaining a little reefer or something else to take the edge off the miseries of confinement is nothing but an extended facet of the stupidly counterproductive and wasteful _War On Drugs,_ which should be abandoned for the good of all.

So this scumbag, whose ambition is to become a DEA agent, an official scumbag, is going about trying to cultivate the friendship and trust of those inmates so he can rat on them.  I hope they find out what he is and treat him accordingly. 



> However...............one flaw that I see with this show, is that the sheriff wants them to find out who has the drugs, but if any of them are caught with drugs, they will be given even more time due to the fact that there is no safety net for the inmates.
> 
> Personally?  I wouldn't participate in a program like that, because how are you going to get the inmates to trust you with drugs if you don't do them yourself?



Do you think undercover narcs don't _use?_


----------



## ABikerSailor

Never said undercover narcs don't use.  I said it was stupid for them to volunteer for a program where they go undercover to find contraband, because if they are  caught with it, they can get real charges and serve real time. 

I mean, if Isiah hadn't participated with the other inmates when they were smoking that "crack stick", they would have shut him out, but if he was caught smoking it, he would get real charges and end up in solitary. 

Same thing when Zack's roomie got caught making hooch.  If his roomie hadn't admitted to having it and telling the officers that nobody else was involved, all of them would have taken some charges.  Shit.............did you see how much hooch that guy had made?  It was probably close to 3 gallons.


----------



## MikeK

ABikerSailor said:


> Never said undercover narcs don't use.  I said it was stupid for them to volunteer for a program where they go undercover to find contraband, because if they are  caught with it, they can get real charges and serve real time.
> 
> I mean, if Isiah hadn't participated with the other inmates when they were smoking that "crack stick", they would have shut him out, but if he was caught smoking it, he would get real charges and end up in solitary.
> 
> Same thing when Zack's roomie got caught making hooch.  If his roomie hadn't admitted to having it and telling the officers that nobody else was involved, all of them would have taken some charges.  Shit.............did you see how much hooch that guy had made?  It was probably close to 3 gallons.


It seems I missed that episode.

What nights is this series on?


----------



## radicalred

Gracie said:


> Tami has already blown her cover.
> 
> Really suck assed police officer. And I wish she would quit hunching down.


  I couldn't believe she was stupid enough to brag how she is going to do something that's going to change everything.  She's seriously nuts thinking her veiled bragging is going to impress anyone in that jail.  I'd love to know what municipality hired her to be a police officer.  How in heaven's name did she ever pass the psychological evaluation? That girl is so unstable it's scary!


----------



## radicalred

MikeK said:


> Has anyone noticed the almost constant expression of unmistakable repressed anger on the face of the supervisory correction officer?  He seems bitterly opposed to the charade he's been placed in charge of.  He obviously was extremely frustrated when Robert, who is not a real inmate, placed the towel over the camera.  Because he had to deal with the fact that Robert was in a position to tell him to go screw himself if he chose to.
> 
> The effect of this undercover operation is turning his world upside-down.



I think I'd be pissed too.  First that malignant narcissist Robert got himself thrown into solitary (on purpose because he was going to get his head stomped); then that guy Brian wimped out and left the program; then Robert, who really is full of shit, developed an imaginary case of constipation and left the program to go to the hospital.  The entire thing doesn't seem to be producing any insight into where the contraband is coming from and that was supposed to be the purpose, wasn't it?  The sheriff knew that the inmates were getting high, he just didn't know how the drugs were making their way into the jail and he still doesn't!  Other than witnessing and exhibiting bad behavior, exactly what are these moles doing?


----------



## MikeK

radicalred said:


> [...]
> 
> I'd love to know what municipality hired her to be a police officer.  How in heaven's name did she ever pass the psychological evaluation?
> 
> [...]


The psych/eval for these jobs is comparatively brief and far too superficial to detect any but the most outstanding disorders.  

Being a cop probably has compensated for some of Tami's more disturbing hang-ups by imparting a sense of superiority and authority.  But that superimposed identity has been suspended under extreme circumstances and she's having a real problem adjusting to this stressful new reality.    

It would help if she knew what was going on in her psyche right now.  But it's difficult to impossible for an individual undergoing emotional upheaval to objectively analyze the problem and identify the cause.  Right now Tami is desperately in need of professional assistance.  

How this experience will affect her performance as a cop is anybody's guess.


----------



## Gracie

MikeK said:


> radicalred said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> I'd love to know what municipality hired her to be a police officer.  How in heaven's name did she ever pass the psychological evaluation?
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> The psych/eval for these jobs is comparatively brief and far too superficial to detect any but the most outstanding disorders.
> 
> Being a cop probably has compensated for some of Tami's more disturbing hang-ups by imparting a sense of superiority and authority.  But that superimposed identity has been suspended under extreme circumstances and she's having a real problem adjusting to this stressful new reality.
> 
> It would help if she knew what was going on in her psyche right now.  But it's difficult to impossible for an individual undergoing emotional upheaval to objectively analyze the problem and identify the cause.  Right now Tami is desperately in need of professional assistance.
> 
> How this experience will affect her performance as a cop is anybody's guess.
Click to expand...

"Yer Fired" is what is waiting for her when she gets out. That is, if she doesn't fuck up the whole program.


----------



## radicalred

_*What nights is this series on?*_

It's on Thursday nights. It's on at 10PM EST


----------



## radicalred

radicalred said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed the almost constant expression of unmistakable repressed anger on the face of the supervisory correction officer?  He seems bitterly opposed to the charade he's been placed in charge of.  He obviously was extremely frustrated when Robert, who is not a real inmate, placed the towel over the camera.  Because he had to deal with the fact that Robert was in a position to tell him to go screw himself if he chose to.
> 
> The effect of this undercover operation is turning his world upside-down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'd be pissed too.  First that malignant narcissist Robert got himself thrown into solitary (on purpose because he was going to get his head stomped); then that guy Brian wimped out and left the program; then Robert, who really is full of shit, developed an imaginary case of constipation and left the program to go to the hospital.  The entire thing doesn't seem to be producing any insight into where the contraband is coming from and that was supposed to be the purpose, wasn't it?  The sheriff knew that the inmates were getting high, he just didn't know how the drugs were making their way into the jail and he still doesn't!  Other than witnessing and exhibiting bad behavior, exactly what are these moles doing?
Click to expand...


*I meant that guy Jeff wimped out and left.*


----------



## radicalred

I know I read it in this forum but I also read it somewhere else:  Tami, Robert and Barbie have all been on other shows. I actually saw pictures of Tami on the other reality show which, coincidentally, was another jail house show where she was planted as an inmate.  So that tells me that most of this crap is all orchestrated.


----------



## Gracie

Really. If this is the case, I won't even bother to watch it any more.


----------



## radicalred

Gracie said:


> Really. If this is the case, I won't even bother to watch it any more.



Here's the link to the pictures of Tami on the other show:  Tami Ferraiuolo sexy photo - Tami Ferraiuolo hot picture - Tami Ferraiuolo in Caught Red Handed picture  #4 of 4

The description of the show:  _Caught Red Handed_ takes a close look at the daily life of loss-prevention agents as they apprehend shoplifting suspects.[1] In May 2012, the producers issued a casting call for actors to portray shoplifters on the show.[2] At the end of each show, the credits reveal that the show consists of "reenactments inspired by true events"

*If this is the case, it makes a little more sense.  Tami isn't a police officer; she's a security officer.

Robert was previously on a show called "Extreme Time Crashers" which was on TLC.   Extreme Time Cheaters: meet the people who wash up in the shower

I read that Barbra was an actress and this was what I found:  {{og.title}}*


----------



## Gracie

She has said quite a few times she is in law enforcement or police officer. She should be arrested for impersonating one.


----------



## radicalred

Gracie said:


> She has said quite a few times she is in law enforcement or police officer. She should be arrested for impersonating one.



*Barbra was in Sharknado 3, Duff, Get on Up and another movie. I found her listed on a few different actor sites.  This show is fake and now I'm pissed. I wonder if Isaiah and Zac are fake too?*


----------



## Gracie

Probably. I now will not bother to tune in again.


----------



## MikeK

Gracie said:


> Probably. I now will not bother to tune in again.


Nor will I.


----------



## MikeK

radicalred said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really. If this is the case, I won't even bother to watch it any more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link to the pictures of Tami on the other show:  Tami Ferraiuolo sexy photo - Tami Ferraiuolo hot picture - Tami Ferraiuolo in Caught Red Handed picture  #4 of 4
> 
> The description of the show:  _Caught Red Handed_ takes a close look at the daily life of loss-prevention agents as they apprehend shoplifting suspects.[1] In May 2012, the producers issued a casting call for actors to portray shoplifters on the show.[2] At the end of each show, the credits reveal that the show consists of "reenactments inspired by true events"
> 
> *If this is the case, it makes a little more sense.  Tami isn't a police officer; she's a security officer.
> 
> Robert was previously on a show called "Extreme Time Crashers" which was on TLC.   Extreme Time Cheaters: meet the people who wash up in the shower
> 
> I read that Barbra was an actress and this was what I found:  {{og.title}}*
Click to expand...

Thanks for the revelations.  I'm now done with that obnoxious waste of time.


----------



## radicalred

MikeK said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That interview with Robert made me want to reach thru the screen and punch his face in.
> 
> 
> 
> He does have a rather annoying personality.
> 
> My impression of Robert is he led a spoiled, sheltered, suburban childhood and adolescence, he bullshitted his way through high-school, then bullshitted his way through an Ed. curriculum, he bullshits his students as a teacher, and now he thinks he can bullshit his way through this charade.  He was a fish out of water in that environment and I doubt he knows how close he came to being seriously hurt.
Click to expand...


*You know, it didn't occur to me until this morning just how fake the whole thing was. I was watching it and not catching on.  Robert was in solitary; inmates in solitary don't get commissary, and yet there he was with a rolling cart full of commissary items.  How did I miss that?*


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know, watching Robert's exit interview, I'm wondering how the cops restrained themselves from beating his ass.

And..............he knew he was getting under their skin, because when he left and they held out their hands, he replied he was surprised they still wanted to shake his hand.

I think the only reason he did it was for ego and his 15 min of fame.


----------



## radicalred

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, watching Robert's exit interview, I'm wondering how the cops restrained themselves from beating his ass.
> 
> And..............he knew he was getting under their skin, because when he left and they held out their hands, he replied he was surprised they still wanted to shake his hand.
> 
> I think the only reason he did it was for ego and his 15 min of fame.



When he did that fake yawn I wanted to plant my foot right down his throat.  But, since it's come to light that at least 3 of the 7 so-called "participants" has previously been on TV (and in addition, Barbra has written 2 books that have been featured on Amazon), it's almost certain that the whole show was scripted anyway.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Scripted or not, that sheriff didn't really have a good idea for busting the prison, just a way to get himself and some others on television. 

Going in there with zero safety net seems like a bad idea to me.


----------



## Gracie

ABikerSailor said:


> Scripted or not, that sheriff didn't really have a good idea for busting the prison, just a way to get himself and some others on television.
> 
> Going in there with zero safety net seems like a bad idea to me.


Personally...I think the whole thing is rigged. The "prison", the other "inmates"...the whole shebang.


----------



## sealybobo

MikeK said:


> Has anyone else here watched this disgustingly real reality series?


Oh thank god! Yes I’m watching it now. Some of the people they sent in are horrible. Robert is a freaking weirdo!,,


----------



## sealybobo

Gracie said:


> I am. The cop lady is going to get in a shitload of trouble if she doesn't mellow out and act like a prisoner. Ali's daughter looks NOTHING like her sister or her dad and seems pretty shy. Zack is cool, but I wonder how long he can keep his cool in there? The dweeb that played sick instead of going out in general population was a chickenshit and I am glad he is gone. The blonde mom..I hope she gets her ass kicked all over the place. Seeing a foot stomp a flag in that crayon art is bullshit. That bitch is a drama queen to the max and I loathe her. The black kid is going to wind up turning bad being in there. He is being tempted and taking the bait.


The lesbo cop got offended at the short bus comment? The other plant is a snowflake too. She got offended because she thought Ali drew a foot on the American flag?


----------



## sealybobo

Gracie said:


> I am. The cop lady is going to get in a shitload of trouble if she doesn't mellow out and act like a prisoner. Ali's daughter looks NOTHING like her sister or her dad and seems pretty shy. Zack is cool, but I wonder how long he can keep his cool in there? The dweeb that played sick instead of going out in general population was a chickenshit and I am glad he is gone. The blonde mom..I hope she gets her ass kicked all over the place. Seeing a foot stomp a flag in that crayon art is bullshit. That bitch is a drama queen to the max and I loathe her. The black kid is going to wind up turning bad being in there. He is being tempted and taking the bait.


You’re spot on.

Id never let Robert teach kids. He was a school teacher. He’s crazy!


----------



## sealybobo

MikeK said:


> Tami, the lesbian cop, seems to have considerable psychological issues.  One can only wonder how this experience will affect her attitude on the job, presuming she survives sixty days locked up with the criminal element.  Will she become more sympathetic toward some types of offender, or will she develop a more that ordinary indifference toward them?
> 
> Ali's daughter seems able to fit right in and I expect she will relate very well to most of the inmates.  She appears to be the most level-headed of the entire group of impostors.
> 
> By the "blond mom," I presume you're talking about Barbara, the mousy little bimbo.  She is totally self-absorbed and I expect her to develop a closeness to one of the inmates and expose the undercover operation.  I can't blame you for loathing her and I'm not at all surprised that her husband seems annoyed by her phone calls.  He's probably glad to be rid of her for two months.
> 
> I don't know what you mean by, _"Seeing a foot stomp a flag in that crayon art is bullshit."_  Could be I've missed an episode.  (I don't recall what nights it's on.)
> 
> By the "Black kid," do you mean Isaiah?  He is an extremely repressed personality.  Have you noticed he cannot converse without having his hand moving close to his mouth, diverting attention from what he is saying?
> 
> Zack strikes me as a rather contemptible individual.  His committed purpose there is to find out which of those inmates is bringing drugs in and to inform on him.  To achieve this he is doing his best to cultivate trust and friendship.  Interestingly his ambition is to become a DEA cop, which is as low as it goes in the police profession.  Narcs and vice cops are the scumbags of law-enforcement and Zack will fit right in.
> 
> Robert is lucky to have been placed in segregation because it appears he was on the verge of a serious ass-kicking.  It would be best for him to drop out because he is incapable of behaving appropriately in that environment.
> 
> Isn't it amazing that the sissified "dweeb" who was beat up and has dropped out had aspired to be a correction officer?  That's like someone who is afraid of heights wanting to be an ironworker.
> 
> All in all, with the exception of Ali's daughter, that entire group consists of exotic oddballs.  I'd be interested in knowing how they were selected.


You don remember barbara got offended at Ali drawing? Thought it was a foot on the American flag? The cop explained in prison little things get amplified.


----------



## sealybobo

The new series has two Republican women going in. I can’t wait to see their experience in and perspective after


----------



## sealybobo

MikeK said:


> Being a police officer has the effect of subliminally separating one from the social mainstream by imparting a subliminal _us_ and _them_ disposition.  Tami is suddenly _not a cop_ and having to confront the circumstances of that new reality has short-circuited what was her conditioned police mentality.  She suddenly is without the protective sense of _authority_ that comes with a badge and she doesn't know what to do.
> 
> What we are seeing in Tami's bizarre behavior is the effect of profound emotional shock.  She simply cannot deal with feeling _ordinary_ and she's reacting with suppressed infantile rage.
> 
> [...]


You guys are all spot on. Sorry I’m 6 years late.

Did any of you see the next season? I’m just starting it now. A much more dangerous prison. Arizona. Gamgs. cartels


----------



## candycorn

I watched the first season or so.  Laughably silly and edited for effect.


----------



## sealybobo

candycorn said:


> I watched the first season or so.  Laughably silly and edited for effect.


Yea but still some of it was real.  It wasn't flattering to the participants.

The blonde girl was a drama queen.  She showed how little things get blown up in prison.  She was so easily offended.  Ali's daughter made a comment about a short bus and it offended her.  That white girl needed to get shanked.  

How about the guy who acted like he was cool but it was so obvious he was faking injury and got himself put into isolation because he was scared.  He tried to lie but the cops, and us, saw right through him.  I would not want that man teaching my kids.

Or the lebian cop.  I loved to see a cop without the badge.  No one jumps when they say jump.  And it bothered her.  She's so used to having authority.  It was fun watching her get her feelings hurt because no one liked her and she couldn't see she was the one causing the most drama.

I liked it when crazy Ricky was picking on the weakling who was giving his commissary away.  That wasn't fake.  He asked to be let out immediately.  Pussy.  I would have beaten the shit out of Ricky.  Even the Marine said he wouldn't be afraid if Ricky started to pick on him because he's not that big.  

The next season looks even better.  My favorite so far is the Hispanic guy who used to be in prison and gangs.  He went in there and showed how it's done.  Some black guy tried to disrespect him and he called him on it.  The black guy punked out.  So then another black challenged the black who punked out and the punk won.  So the other black guy had to leave.  So now this guy has respect and everyone trusts him.  I wouldn't fuck with him either.


----------



## sealybobo

candycorn said:


> I watched the first season or so.  Laughably silly and edited for effect.


How do you know?  Have you been in prison?  I'm still waiting for someone to get raped or shanked.


----------



## candycorn

sealybobo said:


> How do you know?  Have you been in prison?  I'm still waiting for someone to get raped or shanked.



When you have TV cameras running around a correctional facility....


----------



## sealybobo

candycorn said:


> When you have TV cameras running around a correctional facility....


They told the inmates they're doing a documentary.

Oh yea, good point.  It's not a hidden camera filming them.  They know that camera is in the room.  Duh.  You're right.


----------



## candycorn

sealybobo said:


> The new series has two Republican women going in. I can’t wait to see their experience in and perspective after


Isn't the "reason" for the show to exist in the first place is to get the inside scoop on drug trafficking and other contraband inside the county lockups?  Sounds like they are casting for someone who likely wouldn't know pot from potash.


----------



## sealybobo

candycorn said:


> Isn't the "reason" for the show to exist in the first place is to get the inside scoop on drug trafficking and other contraband inside the county lockups?  Sounds like they are casting for someone who likely wouldn't know pot from potash.


No shit.  If you want drugs, you have to send someone who does drugs in.  They were worried about the young black kid because he was smoking crack sticks with the inmates.  
A crack stick is just nicotine. They tried to make a big deal of Isaiah smoking one, but it wasnt anything illegal, just against the rules.


----------



## candycorn

sealybobo said:


> No shit.  If you want drugs, you have to send someone who does drugs in.  They were worried about the young black kid because he was smoking crack sticks with the inmates.
> A crack stick is just nicotine. They tried to make a big deal of Isaiah smoking one, but it wasnt anything illegal, just against the rules.



I'll take your word for it. As stated, I caught some of the first season because it was something novel.  The bad acting in the cutaways and silly "Next time on 60 days in...." turned me off.  That isn't the fault of 60DI, it's just reality TV in general.  

I'm happy that some tried, at least for a while, to re-brand the whole genre as "unscripted" which is more accurate I suppose.

The only reality series I ever got fully vested in and was actually sort of sad when it got cancelled was _Mantracker_.  Did you ever see it?  









						Mantracker - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## sealybobo

candycorn said:


> I'll take your word for it. As stated, I caught some of the first season because it was something novel.  The bad acting in the cutaways and silly "Next time on 60 days in...." turned me off.  That isn't the fault of 60DI, it's just reality TV in general.
> 
> I'm happy that some tried, at least for a while, to re-brand the whole genre as "unscripted" which is more accurate I suppose.
> 
> The only reality series I ever got fully vested in and was actually sort of sad when it got cancelled was _Mantracker_.  Did you ever see it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mantracker - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


That sounds good.  No never heard of it.

Maybe back then when you were watching you didn't have a DVR?  I love it.  I tape these shows then fast forward the commercials and even if they are talking to someone who bores me I hit the skip 30 seconds button to hurry through.

Same thing with Big Time Wrestling.  I like it when they talk.  I fast forward most of the wrestling.

DVR has changed my life.  I remember for a while I was still watching my 8 oclock shows at 8pm.  Now I know to tape them, then wait 15 minutes so I can ff the commercials.


----------



## candycorn

sealybobo said:


> That sounds good.  No never heard of it.


Yeah, it doesn't come on any more.  I was surprised to see that it lasted seven seasons.  What I liked about it the most is probably the reason I don't watch much reality television--it was essentially a "we're tracking these two" and that was pretty much it.  There wasn't some hidden cache of supplies they could find to give them an advantage or "hurt" the folks looking for them...no twists or turns.  If it rained...it rained. If it was a clear warm evening the parties that were being hunted could still move (although I think I heard on an interview one time that between 9PM and 6 AM, both sides stopped).  I watched a few seasons of The Amazing Race and it had a lot of those elements too.  I stopped watching when you could hamstring other teams


----------



## sealybobo

candycorn said:


> Yeah, it doesn't come on any more.  I was surprised to see that it lasted seven seasons.  What I liked about it the most is probably the reason I don't watch much reality television--it was essentially a "we're tracking these two" and that was pretty much it.  There wasn't some hidden cache of supplies they could find to give them an advantage or "hurt" the folks looking for them...no twists or turns.  If it rained...it rained. If it was a clear warm evening the parties that were being hunted could still move (although I think I heard on an interview one time that between 9PM and 6 AM, both sides stopped).  I watched a few seasons of The Amazing Race and it had a lot of those elements too.  I stopped watching when you could hamstring other teams


I want to see a show where you can bring as much as you can carry in.  Guns, saws, hatchet, swiss army, flint sticks, water purifier straws, whatever.  I love Alone because it's 10 people and some drop out right away and some last a long time.  Some get a deer kill some eat bugs and berries.  You're lucky if you catch a lot of fish.  So let them have a fishing pole with lures.  Or at least hooks.  You can easily make your own sinkers.  Bring a fishing net.  A good tent.  In one of those bad ass back packs.  Real light.  A blow up boat.  You could carry in so much good shit to make your life easier.  

And I don't like not giving them guns when there are grizzly around and wolves.  But I'm sure like all reality shows, they aren't really along.  They say they're doing all their own filming but I bet 200 yards away is the production crew so no grizzly is going to eat them in the middle of the night really.  Anyways, if I go out in the woods, I think it's foolish not to have a good handgun and rifle.

I love Alone.  I also love Mountain Men.  Those guys are bad ass.  But like you, I see how they are doing things sometimes for the camera.  That's ok.  Just do it well.  Because I watch every show, twice.  I would love to be out there doing that.  Trapping.  Hunting.  Fishing.  Making fire.  Cutting lumber.  Making a home out of timber.


----------

